

Ask HN: Code for forum with threads and up/downvotes? - stared

Do any of you know an open source forum (or discussion site, or comment site) with: 1) threads (as in old, good usenet times), 2) up/downvotes (to sort things out), and preferably 3) markdown?
======
randallma
Reddit? <https://github.com/reddit/reddit>

~~~
stared
Thanks! As silly as it may sound, it never occurred to my that Reddit is open.
(But then, I guess, I need to remove/fix graphics :).)

------
lifeguard
maybe slashcode.git.sourceforge.net ?

old site: <http://slashcode.com/www.slashcode.com/>

